# Help please, so much info and such a big world to choose from! Egg donor clinics



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello all


I'm am hoping that people who have had donor egg treatment abroad (anywhere in the world and any clinic) who have been happy with their treatment and have had success will be able to just say a few words as to where they went and why they liked it, and potentially what kind of money we are talking about.


My husband and I have had 10 failed treatments in the UK, and 2 natural pregnancies both of which resulted in miscarriages and are now looking for egg donor abroad but really are struggling to know where to go. I have just turned 40 and really need that 1 final chance to be a mother. As I say we need egg donation and what I am hoping is that with any responses on here I can come up with a short list (short being the key word!) of clinics to look at....currently I feel I am swimming in a very big sea with little to no idea where to turn to!


If it adds anything to the conversation I am 5 foot 4, petite, I am white (English rose kind of white!) and have auburn/red hair and green eyes and would ideally like a donor to be similar so this may make some countries less likely than others?


I know that some people feel strongly that going abroad may not be the best plan but we have been advised by my consultant and have made up our minds to go abroad so please don't try to persuade us otherwise, that is not what this thread is about!


Hoping some of you lovely ladies (and gents) out there might be able to help.


Thanks 


Minow xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi there,
Sorry to hear about your miscarriages and failed tx, I know how that feels  
You may find this helpful:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=256679.0
There's a summary of different countries/clinics/costs which although probably a little out of date may help with your shortlisting
I have similar colouring to you (blue eyes/red hair) and I would say that the red hair will be particularly hard to match but your best bet would be Eastern Europe I suspect. I went to CZ but they couldn't do a red haired egg donor at the time I wanted tx although I am single so used donor sperm as well and interestingly they did have a couple of red haired sperm donors...
Try also Serum Athens as they have v good reputation at the moment and I think many of their donors are of Eastern European origin anyway
Costs are also competitive at both Serum and the Czech/Ukrainian clinics (vs Spain for eg which is very expensive) 
Hope this helps, feel free to PM me if you have further questions
Wishing you the very best of luck,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Thank you so much Suitcase. I have spent the last few hours going through all the info on the link you added and have set up a spread sheet. Certainly a few are beginning to stand out as more possible than others. Still many hours of research to do but then with such a major decision one would want that!
I'd still appreciate any other thoughts or info from any other lovelies on here but I do now feel I've made a start rather than just googling randomly in the hope I'd get inspiration!
Thank you again. xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

you're welcome   
if you're happy to share the results of your spreadsheet with us, please post your findings on the thread I sent the link to - it's good to have regularly updated info on costs and the pros/cons of the different clinics 
best of luck
Suitcase
x
PS you may want to post on the DE thread as well as here - I think you may get more views/thoughts on clinics abroad for DE over there?


----------

